# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  ENSEÑO A PRODUCIR NUTRIENTES FOLIARES y EDAFICOS A DISTANCIA O EN CAMPO !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día, 
Lo que te garantizo es enseñarte a fabricar tus propios nutrientes foliares : 
* Para etapas iniciales.
* Para floración y cuaja.
* Para translocar.
* Para enrraizar.
* Para bioestimular. 
También para biofertilizar :
* Biofertilizante líquidos y sólidos. 
En total 07 productos para que ya no esten comprando en las tiendas agrícolas. 
Si esta interesado escribir a kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Cordial saludo.Temas similares: El CO2 vacía de nutrientes los alimentos básicos Agroquímicos y foliares en remate PROMOCION FOLIARES BIOFERTIL MAYO 2013 !!! CAMBIO CLIMATICO Y GANADERIA ( 24 mayo al 16 julio) curso a distancia por UNA La Molina Cursos a Distancia (INIA)

----------

